# Low amniotic fluid at 22 weeks



## daisymae (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi,

I'm 22 weeks pg and had my anomaly scan today baby was measuring 22wks+2days and all looked fine except for the amnio fluid I was told it was on the lower side of normal measuring 5.7. I have to go back for another scan in 4 weeks to check it but I don't know if I can wait that long as I'm already getting myself stressed out.

Being a low level does this mean complications and Is there anything that can be done to raise the level?

Thanks


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi LucyLou

I wouldnt worry as you said lower end of normal therefore its normal. There will always be people at lower end and higher end of normal. If they were concerned they would be scanning you again in 1-2wks. 

There is nothing that you can do to increase levels but baby scan change the levels through swallowing fluid and then weeing, sounds gross but is totally normal so this may sort itself out. Dont worry. 

Kaz xxxxx


----------



## daisymae (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you Kaz for replying so quickly!

Hopefully baby just drank alot on that day and was saving it up for a big wee!

will try to keep my chin up

xxx


----------

